
Show HN: Tech2Pocket – find better tech articles with Pocket - cqcn1991
http://productchaseapp.herokuapp.com/tech2pocket
======
cqcn1991
Hi all. I just made this demo a while ago. It helps you to find better tech
articles with the Pocket Index (unofficial). By filtering out some not-so-
popular-marked articles, it saved me a lot of time, and I hope it would help
you as well.

------
mhassaan
Great effort , do you scrap different sites for fetching articles or is there
a smarter way ?

~~~
cqcn1991
It's basically a filterd RSS reader. And I'm wondering if there is a better
approach.

------
squidi
Fantastic! The monthly view is great.

~~~
cqcn1991
Wow, I'm glad you like it.

